# Etsy featured on Martha Stewart



## pink-north (Feb 29, 2008)

I was watching the Martha Stewart Show this morning and she had a small segment all abouty Etsy. The founder of etsy was there and he had a few featured products, one of which was a soapsicle. Hey Tab was that yours?

To all you Etsy people out there. Congrats!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 29, 2008)

No, that was not my soapsicle but thank for letting me know etsy was featured on Martha!


----------



## Lane (Feb 29, 2008)

I believe this is the seller whos soap was featured

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5333615

I think I have become obsessed with Etsy!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, it was Love Lee. It is going to air today in some areas.


----------



## pink-north (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it's great publicity for all crafters.  I need to get an Etsy store of my own. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bret (Mar 3, 2008)

A friend of mine is a huge Martha fan and emailed me about it. I reminded her that I have mine listed on my email signature, and she said she never looked because she buys right from me


----------



## Mandarin (May 24, 2008)

> I think it's great publicity for all crafters.



It sure is!


----------

